# Packing a car



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Soon I'll be purchasing a car instead of a truck. Yes, i know. Not very country. I'm getting a car for the main reason because of gas MPG and that i could borrow a truck whenever. My question is if i could fit a pier cart, cooler, 8-9ft fishing rods, and all my tackle boxes and pier gaff. The car is most likely going to be something along the lines of a ford fusion


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Get your car fitted with a receiver tow hitch. There is an adapter available to mount a pier cart to a receiver hitch, then you dont have to lift it as far or carry it inside the car.


http://handtrucks2go.com/skin1/images/Tiger/hitch-receiver.JPG


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Almost all cars now in days has a claps able middle seat in the back seat that will fold down from the trunk. Unless you car is less than 8 to 9 feet lol then they wont fit. I am sure if its you and someone else in the passenger seat, their will easily be enough room.


----------



## baldjtb (Apr 12, 2014)

Just take all your fishing stuff when you go to test drive


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have an Impala, huge trunk, and the back seats fold down. 

11 feet from the closed trunk to the dash.

I also have a trailer hitch for my 4 x 8 utility trailer, 28 miles per gallon.

Have thought about one of those rectangle platforms that insert to the trailer hitch for a beach cart, if I ever get one.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm working out the final details about building my beach cart now. I think I am going to put a receiver hitch on my cart too. That way I can just put a piece of square tube in it and my truck's receiver hitch. Then I can just remove it (the tube) from the cart and my truck and leave it in the bed while I fish.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Or get some Good MPG, Station Wagon... THeres a few out there that are'nt too bad looking.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Subaru outback. My buddy has one and gets better than 28mpg and hauls all his kayak and surf gear no problem.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got a ford focus and cram my all my fishing and camping gear in it. Bit of a squeeze with the coolers but, it works. Of course I have two piece rods though.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have trucks but the trunk of my Chevy Malibu is crazy big. And with the fold-down seat there's not much I couldn't carry if I needed to. The 35 mpg highway is worth any hassle.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Buy a car and a beater truck. I have a civic and a kayak, 2 big reels, cooler, bucket, paddle, chair, etc is just retarded and no fun. So I bought a truck on the side to load up all my gear, rocket launchers etc.

You'll thank me later


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Get a trailer hitch put on and get one of these
http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...apacity-deluxe-steel-cargo-carrier-69623.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...lb-capacity-aluminum-cargo-carrier-92655.html

Print out this 20% off coupon and take it with you. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/20off-coupon912-aff-17547.html


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i got a accord 4 door and i get my pier cart tackle box in the trunk. my poles and coolers go in the car. ive gotten good at gettin it all in the car but i hate when someone park close to me. gettin a cobia rod in and out of the car with someone real close sucks.


----------

